
Apple is developing satellites so the iPhone can skip wireless carriers - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/12/report-apple-is-developing-satellites-so-the-iphone-can-skip-wireless-carriers/
======
generalpass
Well, it's not the spectrum management solution that I'm looking for, but at
least it could be a genuine attempt to offer at least one alternative to the
horrible wireless carriers.

Who Owns Your Wireless Service? Crooks Do.

[https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/08/who-owns-your-
wireless-s...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/08/who-owns-your-wireless-
service-crooks-do/)

------
WheelsAtLarge
This falls in the same realm as the self driving car that they have been
working on for years. They are big enough that they have the resources to
investigate many areas of interest but nothing says anything will come of it.
I'll wait to get excited until I see iRockets begin to launch.

